# Change of E3 visa / implications for E3-D



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

My husband is currently on an E3 visa (my children and I are on E3-D) which expires September 2018.

My husband has been offered a new job which we are accepting (new employer) and therefore needs to apply for a new E3 visa.

He is thinking that he will apply for the new visa and get the stamping done in Tijuana, Mexico.

I have the following questions:

1. Do the E3-D visa holders need to be with him to get our visa's changed at the same time? Or will our visa's become voided immediately once he changes his?

2. I also have an EAD to allow me to work. This also expires in September 2018. Do I have to reapply for this as soon as the visa gets changed? Or can I continue to work through till it's expiry date?

Apologies but the search function wasn't working properly so I couldn't find any relevant information.

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...-specialty-occupation-professionals-australia
Your EAD is based on his original E3 to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

sunflowers02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is currently on an E3 visa (my children and I are on E3-D) which expires September 2018.
> 
> ...


I know this is a very old post. USCIS doing premium processing for E3? in that case we don't have to step out for visa when we change jobs?

What happens when we are out of employment on E3 visa? In how many days we need to find the new job?


----------

